# Price range for protection classes?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I realize this is a hard question to answer but I was wondering if anyone knew what the price range was for protection training?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Depends on where you go, around here sessions for IPO training run about $25-30 with excellent trainers, this may not include tracking but should have an obedience and protection session. I would be very cautious wherever you decide.

No training is better than bad training.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you can join a club it's usually cheaper - annual or monthly dues as opposed to paying per session, and usually multiple helpers and more than one training day a week.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

To fully train a protection dog it will cost whatever you can afford to spend. Its Nov and I can, in 20 seconds of thinking, account for ~$20k in dog expenses for 2 dogs thus far this year... not including food & such.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ssshhhhh....Don't add up the cost of training!!! And definitely don't add in the fuel costs.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Ssshhhhh....Don't add up the cost of training!!! And definitely don't add in the fuel costs.


I didn't think about fuel


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Speaking of expensive, Friday Katya gets a titanium crown fitted on a canine


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She'll be smiling w/ some expensive bling!


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks I think lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have to keep getting promotions in order to pay for my dog training addiction! 

Definitely get with a club - so much more valuable - not just monetary value either.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> Speaking of expensive, Friday Katya gets a titanium crown fitted on a canine


I'm completely clueless about why you would do this? Can you please explain?

Thanks ...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> I'm completely clueless about why you would do this? Can you please explain?
> 
> Thanks ...


B/c she managed to damage the enamel on the backside of one canine. In order to prevent further damage, exposure of dentin, and eventual tooth-death, she is getting a 3/4 crown on that tooth. Titanium is the only thing that will hold up.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sometimes not on the crown. Is the root exposed?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Sometimes not on the crown. Is the root exposed?


No, thats why we are doing a 3/4, so if some point down the road the root is damaged we can still do a root canal from the front of the tooth. Plus, the damage was only on the backside, likely from biting down on something metal. There were some metal specks imbeded in the tooth on the xray


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hunter,

That type of damage on back is from kennel and crate chewing.....Personal experience with my old dog.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AAAHHH ... Thanks for the explanation!!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Hunter,
> 
> That type of damage on back is from kennel and crate chewing.....Personal experience with my old dog.


It may have been a piece of it, but she hasn't been kenneled in years. I know the type of damage you are referring to, Aska was a kennel biter before I had her and has prominent curved wear on the backs of the canines.

This, however, is probably not the result of kennel biting. She didn't have wear, she had cracked and chipped the enamel in an isolated spot. She has never been in a kennel she can actually get her teeth around anyway, and hasn't been kenneled in years. Also, consider that the other canines are 100% free of damage. The Dr (Dr. Queck, very well known veterinary dentist) doesn't feel it was from a kennel. We think it is either trama from biting/impacting something hard, or trauma related to the front side of the upper canine as she has very tightly fitting teeth.


----------

